# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus japonicus

## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Acanthuridae-Cirurgiões
Alimentação: vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 18 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 400 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 4
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1 
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4 
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) :1

__________________

----------

